# Next week



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I am going to have to make this next week. I am in serious trouble.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ood-8-12_chocpie1202p-0703:homepage/story-ans


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow...That is a serious chocolate pie... :thumbsup:


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I love chocolate pie. We have always made just basic ones with home made pie crust, pudding and lots of whipped cream. It'll be interesting to try this "fancier" version. But here we go again. When I learn how to make stuff I really love I eat too much of it and get fat. Cinnamon brioche bread, bagels, etc. I just had to stop making those. If I like this pie it'll have to be reserved as a holiday treat.



Two Knots said:


> Wow...That is a serious chocolate pie... :thumbsup:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I agree with the author. Hard to find good chocolate pie.

Our Nana could effortlessly whip up any cream pie. Hers had meringue on top. Her crust (back in the day) were flaky but made with lard. 

My meringue shrinks, is watery and gummy. 

You sound inspired and determined. Im sure you will have success.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Now the Washington Post wants me to read more of the crap that's constantly on tv and noticed my ad blocker was preventing the ad. Sorry WP but it ain't gonna happen.


I'll just take everyone's word for how good it looks. Thanks


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Now the Washington Post wants me to read more of the crap that's constantly on tv and noticed my ad blocker was preventing the ad. Sorry WP but it ain't gonna happen.
> 
> 
> I'll just take everyone's word for how good it looks. Thanks


Running AdBlock Plus here and it's blocked 18 ads on WaPo, no problem reading it. On other forums I can't read WaPo cause I won't turn off the blocker. Strange.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Mine, too! But I have to admit... after consulting my waistline and cardiologist I have decided to wait for a special occasion to make this. In the presence of chocolate pie I have no control.



kevinthomppsonn said:


> Yeah! Chocoalate Pie! My favorite dessert.


----------

